# Difference between Cree XM L2 U2 and XM L2 T6



## johnroq220p16 (Aug 11, 2014)

What is the difference between a Cree XM L2 U2 and a Cree XM L2 T6?


----------



## lucca brassi (Aug 11, 2014)

bin ;-)


----------



## alexpalade (Aug 11, 2014)

Although I'm new to this, I did a quick lookup for curiosity. Maybe it can give you some hints.

Brightness Bins for Cree XM-L2 at 25°C

Bin
 700mA
100% 
 1000mA
138% 1500mA
194%
3000mA

328%
T6  318-341  438-468 615-659 1044-1119 
U2  341-364 468-500 659-703 1119-1193 

Source



yifu said:


> A bin number does NOT denote a specific emitter but an efficiency rating, since you can get both XPEs and XREs in R2 bin for example. Each bin represents a 7% increase in efficiency defined as lumen per watt, the first bin was a P4 XR-E so p4 p5 q2 q3 q4 q5 r2 r3 r4 r5 s2 s3 s4 s5 t2 t3 t4 t5 t6 u2 u3. You'll that neutral versions of XMLs are T4 or T5 (decrease in output due to thicker phosphor coating) while the warm white versions are just starting to get released in T2s.



You can compare different aspects of them using the Cree Product Characterization Tool (PCT) (example with T6 and U2 compared).


----------



## wylie3k (May 18, 2016)

Kinda new here, been a lurker forever. Anyway I have always been told that t6 was neutral white and u2 was cool white. Guess that's not correct?


----------



## TexLite (May 30, 2016)

wylie3k said:


> Kinda new here, been a lurker forever. Anyway I have always been told that t6 was neutral white and u2 was cool white. Guess that's not correct?



Yes, that is incorrect. T6, U2 and U3 are Brightness bins, not chromaticity (tint/color) bins. The most likely reason you see T6 Brightness bin and Neutral color or chromaticity together is T6 is one of the highest brightness bins available in most of the Neutral chrom. bins, so they're basically saying they have the brightness Neutral chromaticity bin available.


----------



## znomit (May 30, 2016)

Often T6 just means the seller hasn't updated the product description to claim U2 yet. :devil:


----------

